# new Nano



## HopeS (Feb 15, 2015)

Bought my first gun this weekend. Did a lot of research and rented the finalists, before deciding on the Nano. I have a couple hopefully not too stupid questions...

How many rounds to break it in? Specifically, the trigger? The rental was smoother but from reading here sounds like i can expect that. My tiny woman hands can pull it, but after 150 rounds i was fatigued. I also didn't shoot quite as well (still always hit target but i believe i was jerking the trigger right and sometimes anticipating recoil. Also learned that shooting on empty stomach makes hands shake. 

Question 2 - do finger grips to build strength work, and if so, anyone have a brand?

Last question... is there a booklet i can record sessions in? I train dogs and keeping a log is helpful. Would that also help resale should i ever need to?

Open to any other tips. BF is great but never had a Beretta... S&W, Colt, Springfield, Taurus (that didn't last long - he picked it up cheap for me for plinking and jettisoned it quickly), a couple others im blanking on, and of course a few Glock. So I've gotten a little exposure to a few guns, but am loving mine. 

Next thing will be keeping eyes peeled for a used 22 revolver. Yeah i think I've been bitten.

Thanks!


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't worry about the trigger. (and let's hope you didn't buy it as a range toy)
You are doing a round count/shoot to check your ammo and make sure it feeds reliably.
By the way, congratulations ! 
You did your home work well. You bought yourself the best (in my opinion) semi-automatic handgun design for one purpose and one purpose only, in a caliber that can get the job done with the reliability and ease of maintenance of a Glock.

:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The object of building finger strength is to be able to grip the pistol very firmly, while "isolating" your index finger.
To "isolate," in this case, means that you want to be able to press (not "pull") the trigger without moving any other finger of the same hand.

If you can't isolate your index finger, your other fingers will squeeze the pistol's grip in synchrony with the movement of your index finger. This is called "milking." It will cause the gun to twist in your hand, and make you shoot off of your point of aim. If you are right handed, this will most likely make your shots hit to the left, and probably a little low.

So therefore, the best finger exerciser, I believe, is the *Gripmaster*, because it allows you to separately exercise each finger, to exercise your whole-hand gripping technique, and to both grip and isolate at the same time. For a shooter, the isolation technique is the most important thing to practice.
It is available in at least three strengths, light, medium, and heavy. I recommend the medium-strength version, which is colored red. The light one is too weak, and the heavy one requires too heavy a pull for most people.

Grip the Gripmaster with the heel of your hand and all of your fingers. When, after some amount of working-time, you can press, and hold, the exerciser fully compressed for a slow count of five, it's time to isolate.
Press and hold with the three lower fingers. Maintain the grip, as tightly as you can. While maintaining the grip, press with _only_ your index finger. Practice pressing with only your index finger, about five times slowly. Then stop. Don't strain yourself. This is a slow process.
Exercise until your fingers are just beginning to feel tired, and then stop for the day. Do this exercise once-a-day for a month or so, and you will be able to shoot more accurately. Do the exercise once-a-day for the rest of your life.

Gripmaster: Prohands : Products : Gripmaster : Hand Exercisers : Prohands, Via, Gripmaster, Pro, Hand Exercisers, Flexibility, Dexterity, Strength


----------



## Crypt_keeper (Feb 27, 2015)

What do you think of your Nano so far?
My wife has fallen in love with my 92FS, smooth action and high quality but a bit large for her hands.
She has a Ruger LC9, but wants a Nano.

Thanks.


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

Now that you mentioned the 92fs, must mention this

Wilson Combat | Beretta 92G Brigadier Tactical


----------



## stangdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase. I carry mine with me everyday, very happy with it.


----------

